
Crypto Traders Begin to Speculate on Kim Jong-Un’s Bitcoin - ethnews
https://en.ethereumworldnews.com/crypto-traders-begin-to-speculate-on-kim-jong-uns-bitcoin-btc/
======
lyndseydf
Hopefully he is not the only one with the ability to access these funds.
Doesn't the Bitcoin blockchain have a lot of unrecoverable funds? I think I
read that address 0x0 is full of accidentally transferred funds.

